# Airtight bag of mold. Help?



## clueless (Nov 3, 2007)

Someone gave me enough freshly harvested weed to last 6 months for my husband. I put it in an airtight ziplock & airtight jar duh! I was going to dry it the next day But my husband was admitted to the hospital in critical condition from septic shock/organ failure. I forgot about drying it and now he will be home next month and has been told he can not drink any alcohol.  
I just looked at the jar after *1 month* of being sealed tight and it is covered in white mold. I am pretty sure I know the answer but IS THERE ANY WAY OF SAVING IT?? WE HAVE NO MONEY AND HE MAY NEVER BE ABLE TO WORK AGAIN AND I AM STILL WAITING FOR MY DISABILTY TO BE APPROVED. I HAVE NOT TOLD MY HUSBAND YET. HE IS SO LOOKING FORWARD TO GETTING TO SMOKE SOME AS SOON AS HE GETS HOME. PLEASE!!!! ALL YOU EXPERTS OUT THERE, CAN YOU HELP ME!! TELL ME IF THERE IS ANY WAY TO SAVE THIS!! :hairpull:


----------



## Dyannas son (Nov 3, 2007)

not much ''if anything'' that  you can do at this point its simply just too late..
maby you could make iso hash but I wouldnt even do that with moldy bud...
sorry...


----------



## Mutt (Nov 3, 2007)

You can "water cure it" 
Water Cure click here


> Water cure can also be attractive to those smoking/cooking with suspect cannabis (schwag), moldy bud, pest infested bud, unflushed bud, etc.



ISO hash oil will work...the alcohol will kill all mold spores


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 3, 2007)

when i was young i smoked some moldey weed and let me tell u i was so hi that **** was some good but i did not no then it could hert me, i can hert you cant it?


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 3, 2007)

i meant it can hert you cant it lol?


----------



## Mutt (Nov 3, 2007)

mold not good.....


----------



## clueless (Nov 3, 2007)

You are giving me some hope here. I appreciate it more than I can say. I just printed out the water cure link you gave me. I will try anything at this point if it will give me any chance of saving it. What is "ISO hash oil?"


----------



## Mutt (Nov 3, 2007)

clueless said:
			
		

> What is "ISO hash oil?"


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1581


----------



## clueless (Nov 3, 2007)

I really appreciate everyones input. I just found this site and you guys are the best. I can't believe the quick replies. Thanks so much! Please keep brainstorming. I know that I probably wont be able to save it but I will try anything even if it has never been tried before. If it makes sense in theory I will try it. I know mold is probably a fairly common problem. I will consider this a scientific experiment. I just keep looking at this ziplock full of wet mold. What a waste.


----------



## tcbud (Nov 3, 2007)

Since you are going or on disability, you might want to look into (if you live in a Medical marijauna state) a recomendation from your doc to legaly consume Marijauna and grow it.
good luck with that project, i sure hope it works for you.
tcbud


----------



## clueless (Nov 3, 2007)

Well I am leaning toward the water cure method. Thanks everybody. If anyone wants to vote on water cure vs ISO hash oil or any other option other than throwing it away I will welcome the input.


----------



## clueless (Nov 3, 2007)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Since you are going or on disability, you might want to look into (if you live in a Medical marijauna state) a recomendation from your doc to legaly consume Marijauna and grow it.
> good luck with that project, i sure hope it works for you.
> tcbud


I wish. My mother has early onset (54yrs old) advanced alzheimers which is highly hereditary (both her brothers had it) and studies show that marijuana can prevent or slow the progression.

Thanks and I need all the good luck I can get.


----------



## Mutt (Nov 3, 2007)

You mentioned that it was enough to last you 6 months....
in that amount of time you could have 2 harvests indoors of your own meds.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm sorry I got into this thread as late as I have.

I'm assuming that you mean by "fresh harvested" that you mean green off the bush. Not even dried yet.

Lot's of moisture in that. What I would suggest you do is; first, dry the mess until it's crunchy. About a week in some fresh air should do it.

Spread it out so the mold dies.

You can spray it with a mist of ISO Alcohol to really slap the crap outta the mold.

At the end of the drying week, make some ISO oil from it and use it by making "spit-balls". That's where you take a drop of oil and put it into a small square of tin foil. Crumple the foil up good and put it in a pipe and smoke it. Put the flame to it until you see it sizzling.

Good luck to you and if you use TBG's hash oil ISO method, you'll have saved the weed.


----------



## mindgames (Nov 6, 2007)

Where are you? If you are closs to some one, maybe they could donate some to you. I would. You could email them direct. Don't forget to  talk to everyone and beg.


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Nov 6, 2007)

mindgames you cant talk about stuff like location and giving someone stuff or reveal info about yourself on this site


----------



## octobong007 (Nov 6, 2007)

mindgames said:
			
		

> Where are you? If you are closs to some one, maybe they could donate some to you. I would. You could email them direct. Don't forget to talk to everyone and beg.


 

bad bad bad bad bad bad bad question!!!! now i'm paranoid!!!!  too much carmeliscious...ok, not that much, but ...wow.


----------



## clueless (Dec 29, 2007)

Have not logged in for a long time. Thanks mindgames, it's the thought that counts. Sorry you got chewed out.

I have not had a chance to try anything yet. I hope I haven't waited too long, but I figure the damage was already done.

My husband took the news pretty well. He was just so happy to get home after over 2 months. YEAH!!!

I wish I had a green thumb because I could have replaced it but I actually have killed cactus. It's a waste for me to even try.

I am going to try something next week. I just have not had any time to spare. 

Thanks everybody. I will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## youngbud (Dec 29, 2007)

> I wish I had a green thumb because I could have replaced it but I actually have killed cactus. It's a waste for me to even try.



Weed isn't called weed for nothing.  If you just half *** it you'll still end up with a decent crop.  This stuff is one of the few plants that grows naturally on every continent, fossils of it have been found in Antarctica.  It's pretty hard to kill. Just check the soil, give them some food and water, plenty of light, and you'll have some good weed for next to nothing, as little as $50...maybe...

Of course I would recommend taking extremely good care of the little girls and getting more for you're money.


----------



## clueless (May 30, 2008)

Me again. Given my luck, I decided not to try to save it. Thank you to everyone. I did receive an e-mail with a utube.com link from someone. My older e-mails got deleted and I didn't write the link down. If you are out there, could you please send it again. It was an excellent video series.
Thanks


----------

